# Technique for Nurgle Marines?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've recently used this guide to paint some plague bearers and I want to paint some chaos marines in a similar style but with more emphasis on the rotting flesh so it's the distinct colour of the armour, but I'm unsure whether the dry brushing technique will work on marine models or do I need to alter it and do proper layers but leaving the recesses?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Either technique works well, it mainly depends what you're after; I'd say do two test models, each with one of those techniques, and see which one you prefer. IMHO (and I can't lay claim to any great painting expertise) I'd say those Plaguebearers were OK, but have ended up looking rather flat and one-dimensional due to the lack of contrasting colours to make the overall scheme pop.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Would you still do both the washes or leave out the red? I know what to do with the dry brushing technique but when it comes to the layering I'm not sure what to do, I'd probably end up just doing the bubonic brown, then the green wash and then do all the armour in rotting flesh leaving the crevices but not sure that is right.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

The only thing I can really say is to experiment on a model, or even lengths of sprue if necessary; I do this myself when trying different combinations of paint/washes/inks etc just to see what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok cool, what do you think would be a good contrasting colour for the trimming if rotting flesh is the primary colour?


----------



## chaoslovechild (Jul 16, 2012)

I would use a base coat and then use a bunch of inks. Like browns, greens, purples, etc. 

I would think it gives it a unique look to them.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was thinking of having the armour go up from green in the recesses to rotting flesh to finally bleached bone and having the trimming be dark brown, would that look ok?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, here's the current paint-scheme test model (still fine-tuning it) for my Death Guard army, Pandemic, which isn't too far from what you describe - he goes from Orkhide shade basecoat up to Bleached Bone with a very light highlight of Skull White on top, before I add the weathering with streaks of washes and stuff:


















The armour trim on him is just Tin Bitz, whereas now I'm working on proper layering and highlighting of metals as well to give it a lot more life (the new metallic paints are a lot better, too, which helps), and he doesn't have rust added to the silver-metal areas either yet; but hopefully this might help.


_____


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

When I do my Dusk Raiders I use a leprous brown and I then ink on a mix of green ink with a drop of purple and a drop of brown. I use the older gw inks. I then stripe some rotten flesh highlight with bleached bone and add rust details. 











Added to give you an idea of what it looks like..... hope this helps!:victory:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

There is a tutorial I particularly liked. The finished product looks like this:


















Simple and effective!


----------



## Fullbrook (Jul 29, 2012)

I have just started a Death Guard army no painted pics yet (hopefully tomorrow) I'm planning on painting the marine's as if it were a pre-heresy era marine and then using washes and ink's to 'dirty' the model up, I'm not planning on painting any metal colour's as it will all be rusty.

here's the first one.


----------

